# Tecumseh Starter



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

Just bought a Craftsman 9HP/26in. that the PO removed the starter from. 

It is a Model # 536.886261 with a Tecumseh Engine Model 143.029003

Anyone know where I can get a starter motor to fit this beast?
I am located in CT if that helps.

TIA for any clues or other advice.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello Gumby,
The good news is you can still get most parts from Sears. The bad news it isn't cheap.
Hopefully someone will chime in with a more reasonable option.
Regards,
Laker


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

part number 33329E on ebay yields cheaper alternatives

mounting kit

i think the winner of the lot is this one - comes with hardware and looks pretty new:

click me

[no affiliation with any of the sellers]


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum, you need tecumseh part number 33329E

its here: but check around other sites for better pricing or you can go used.
I have bought an AEP one, so far so good.

TECUMSEH 33329 STARTER MOTOR


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if that is correct model # Can't find a cross reference to tecumseh although sears lists this as proper:143.029003 but Tecumseh starts at 
143.201032. I wonder if sears misprinted??? Checked heavy duty Tecumseh cross reference and they start at 143.558012.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

Does that mean I have a collectors item?

All good points and leads.

Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I generally dont buy there but I use sears parts direct for reference. the part numbers they use are usually the manufacturers part numbers. If you punch in his snow blower model number and look up the starter for it It comes up with a tec part number. 

the drive parts for it come up as murray part numbers


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

Are the lights that are used on these 12v?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

Will the p/n 33329D work on my engine? Or what is the difference between the D & E?


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

just the revision there really isn't much difference probably something changed at the factory but they will still fit the 33329 is the important part of the number.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

td5771 said:


> I generally dont buy there but I use sears parts direct for reference. the part numbers they use are usually the manufacturers part numbers. If you punch in his snow blower model number and look up the starter for it It comes up with a tec part number.
> 
> the drive parts for it come up as murray part numbers


I did look up his starter under the seperate starter schematic via sears and the part number was ????? odd?

As long as you got it TD all is good...


----------



## jim gillbert (Feb 7, 2013)

i have used starters off 8, threw 10 hp on them


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Electric Starters*

Tecumseh Starters
4-5 HP: 33290
7-10 HP: 33329 or 37000, whichever you can find.

About the only differences I've found: some larger ones have slotted top mounting tabs so use shoulder bolts. The cable length varies along with the starter button. You just need to mount the button where it fits the best even if you have to make a mount for it.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

Came across a 33328C the guy says came of a 7.5hp. Now I am wondering if that will work cuz the price is good.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

33328c..... that starter is for .....TECUMSEH H50-H70, TVM125-TVM140, HSK50-HSK70, HH60 and HMSK105; for 7 HP Snow King engines

33329 (any letter) is for models HM70-100, HMSK70-160, LH, OHM & OHSK 90 - 120

Whats a good price?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

td5771 said:


> 33328c..... that starter is for .....TECUMSEH H50-H70, TVM125-TVM140, HSK50-HSK70, HH60 and HMSK105; for 7 HP Snow King engines
> 
> 33329 (any letter) is for models HM70-100, HMSK70-160, LH, OHM & OHSK 90 - 120
> 
> Whats a good price?


 I guess that means it wont work?

$20


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

20 is good but it wont work

going rate is around 50 but I wouldn't pay that much. sometimes you can find a whole electric start engine for that price. just keep looking.

an entire snowblower running great with electric start, just paid $75


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2013)

That's what I was thinking - TY.

I am still trying to get my hands on the old one from the PO he said it was broke & not repairable.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

everything is repairable, just a question if its worth it. yours has the parts breakdown and you can buy individual parts. but by the time you buy them all it may be cheaper to buy new.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fixing starters*

Here's one with one of the mounting tabs broken off and I fixed it:
Repairing an electric starter
Here's one where the cord wasn't long enough to fit on the flywheel sso an alternate mount was made:
Alternate Starter Button Mounting

Pretty sure a 33328 will work out fine, especially for $20. If it was around here I'd get it to use on a HM70-HM100 motor. About the only thing to watch is the gear, needs to be a 16 tooth for most motors.


----------

